# british paramedics



## angbabes (Nov 22, 2008)

hi not sure if anyone can help im a EMT working in london and my partner is a paramedic we are looking to relocate to either alberta or BC in the future but dont know how it works with our qualifications if they are accepted or not would be grateful if anyone can give me any info


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

angbabes said:


> hi not sure if anyone can help im a EMT working in london and my partner is a paramedic we are looking to relocate to either alberta or BC in the future but dont know how it works with our qualifications if they are accepted or not would be grateful if anyone can give me any info


Hi angbabes,

We saw this post and smiled. Guess what? We were with a British Paramedic and his wife this morning - we're helping them with their relocation to Calgary and surrounds. While we were with him, he put in a call to a guy that I had got hold of as a contact and was offered the chance of casual Paramedic work in the area surrounding Calgary or permanent work in Calgary - not a bad result for 10 minutes on the phone.

Drop us a Private Message if you would like to know more or write to Eamonn at
[email protected]
Will see if we can find out more info about the hurdles this chap has had to jump over.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## angbabes (Nov 22, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Hi angbabes,
> 
> We saw this post and smiled. Guess what? We were with a British Paramedic and his wife this morning - we're helping them with their relocation to Calgary and surrounds. While we were with him, he put in a call to a guy that I had got hold of as a contact and was offered the chance of casual Paramedic work in the area surrounding Calgary or permanent work in Calgary - not a bad result for 10 minutes on the phone.
> 
> ...






hi Eamonn & janet

thanks for your help ill send you an email with some more questions


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

angbabes said:


> hi Eamonn & janet
> 
> thanks for your help ill send you an email with some more questions


No problem. Will look out for your mail. Wont promise to know all the answers re being a Paramedic but do promise to do our best to find out and help where we can.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

